# منظومة إنذار الحريق



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

منظومة إنذار الحريق
جزء (1)	عام 
1-1	الوصف:
‌أ.	عام
(1)	توريد العمال والمواد والأدوات والمعدات والخدمات اللازمة للإنذار ضد الحريق طبقاً لمستندات العقد.
(2)	التنسيق الكامل مع التخصصات الأخرى.
(3)	توريد وتركيب كل البنود المتنوعة والأجهزة والملحقات الضرورية لضمان التركيبات الكاملة.
‌ب.	الأعمال المرتبطة بالنظام وموصفة بأماكن أخرى.
(1)	قسم 15400	منظومة الحماية من الحريق
(2)	قسم 16010	الاحتياطات العامة للأعمال الكهربائية
(3)	قسم 16950	منظومة التحكم الأوتوماتيكي بالمبنى bms.
(4)	الجزء 1 المتطلبات العامة
‌ج.	وصف النظام: لوحة إنذار حريق معنونة تعمل يدوياً وآلياً لكامل المبنى وسوف تربط مع لوحة إنذار الحريق الرئيسية المركزية لغرض المتابعة.
(1)	توريد نظام معنون
‌د.	توريد المكونات شاملة كحد أدنى ما يلي:
(1)	لوحة إنذار حريق.
(2)	cpu مع طابعة.
(3)	لوحة إنذار حريق معنونة محاكية.
(4)	كابينة الإنذار بالحريق التابعة.
(5)	كاشفات حرارية معنونة.
(6)	كاشفات دخان معنونة.
(7)	دائرة كاشف مفتاح انسياب الماء للرشاشات ومفتاح انسياب الماء الرئيسي.
(8)	نظام متكامل للتحكم في تشغيل جرس الإنذار الخاص بكواشف انسياب الماء.
(9)	متممات التحكم في المروحة (وحدة إدخال).
(10)	أجراس / سراين إلكترونية معنونة.
(11)	أجراس إنذار حريق خارجية.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1-2	ضمان الجودة:
‌أ.	معايير المنظومة
يجب أن يتبع النظام الأنظمة والمعايير المحلية وأيضاً متطلبات الجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحريق (nfpa).
‌ب.	معايير التصميم:
(1)	اتباع جميع الأنظمة القياسية
(2)	اتباع جميع تعليمات هيئة الحريق
(3)	استكمال تصميم نظام الإنذار والكشف عن الحريق، المخططات، التداخل بين المخططات وتفاصيل التشغيل بواسطة المصنع أو مندوب فني مصرح له
‌ج.	خدمة الصيانة:
(1)	تقديم عقد صيانة سنوي يشمل تكاليف صيانة المعدات لكامل النظام.
(2)	لا تقل مدة خبرة من سيقوم بالصيانة عن 10 سنوات
(3)	توفير خدمة طارئة لمدة 24 ساعة.
(4)	فني مدرب بالمصنع.
(5)	قائمة قطع غيار حسب ما ذكر في القسم 01735
‌د.	الضمان: حسب القسم 01741


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1-3	التقديمات
‌أ.	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية
(1)	نظام كامل حسب متطلبات هيئة الدفاع المدني بالمملكة العربية السعودية
(‌أ)	تقديم المخططات ومخططات الصواعد.
(‌ب)	تقديم المعلومات الفنية الخاصة بنوع وكمية جميع محتويات النظام. مع تقديم كتالوجات التعريف بالمكونات.
(2)	على المصنع / المورد أن يوضح في عرضه أي نقاط اختلاف عن المنظومة الموصفة.
(3)	تحديد المسارات الفعلية للأسلاك والمسارات وقطاع الأسلاك على المسقط.
(4)	التفاصيل الفعلية للتركيب لكلاً من اللوحة، الكواشف، المحطات اليدوية، الأجراس… الخ.
(5)	نسخة إلكترونية توضح كيفية ضبط النظام.
‌ب.	معلومات عن المنتج
‌ج.	تقديم اسم وكيل الصيانة المحلي ومؤهلاته لاعتماد المالك.
‌د.	يجب تقديم عينات من الكواشف لاعتمادها من المالك.
‌ه.	يجب تقديم معلومات المشروع لاعتمادها من المالك
‌و.	معلومات العقد
(1)	معلومات التشغيل والصيانة


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2)	المنتجات
2-1	عام
‌أ.	توريد منظومة إنذار حريق معنونة كاملة على أن تكون جميع محتويات النظام مصنعة بواسطة مصنع واحد
2-2	تشغيل النظام
صدور أي إشارة من أياً من مكونات النظام يجب أن تظهر على لوحة إنذار الحريق وتسجل على الطابعة وعلى أن يبين الآتي:
‌أ.	درجة الإنذار الأولى
طنين يسمع ووميض يرى على لوحة الإنذار بالحريق لكي يقوم المشغل بالتحقق من حالة الحريق.
‌ب.	درجة الإنذار الثانية
بعد وقت محدد من درجة الإنذار الأولى وفي حالة فشل المشغل في الاستجابة سوف يقوم النظام بإعطاء إنذار للأشخاص الموجودين في المنطقة المتأثرة.
‌ج.	درجة الإنذار الثالثة.
في حالة عدم استطاعة المشغل من إرجاع النظام إلى حالة التشغيل العادية سوف يقوم النظام بإعطاء إنذار لكامل المبنى وكذلك الأجراس الخارجية إيذاناً ببدء إخلاء المبنى وتحويل نظام التحكم في المصاعد إلى حالة الحريق.
‌د.	نظام الإنذار بالحريق سوف يربط مع نظام التحكم الآلي بالمبنى (bms) وذلك باستعمال خط معلومات، وكذلك ربطه مع محابس انسياب المياه من خلال وحدة بيان ومع منظمات التحكم في الهواء وماسكات الأبواب الممغنطة من خلال متممات تحكم.
‌ه.	يكون تشغيل أو إيقاف وحدات مناولة الهواء عن طريق متممات المراوح.
‌و.	يؤخذ في الاعتبار نقل حالة النظام إلى هيئة الإطفاء في الحالات الآتية:
في حالة وجود حريق في غرف الكهرباء، والاتصالات أو غرف المولدات يتم فصل الكهرباء عن هذه الغرف وتشغيل وحدات مكافحة الحريق في هذه الغرف.
‌ز.	في حالة كشف أي مشكلة في المنظومة يجب أن يحدث الآتي:
(1)	إصدار إشارة سمعية وضوئية للإبلاغ عن وجود مشكلة.
(2)	إصدار إشارة سمعية وضوئية على لوحة الإنذار بالحريق وذلك لتحديد المنطقة والجهاز أو الدائرة وذلك من خلال لوحة المحاكاة.
(3)	عمل تقرير حالة مطبوع
‌ح.	يجهز النظام بإمكانية إلغاء صوت الإشارة الدالة على وجود مشكلة في النظام وفي حالة استمرار المشكلة يعاد صوت الإنذار مرة أخرى.
لا يتم إعادة النظام إلى الحالة الطبيعية إلا بعد رجوع المفتاح إلى وضعه الطبيعي. وسوف تظهر إشارة وجود مشكلة في الحالات الآتية:
(1)	فتح في دائرة بدء الإنذار.
(2)	في حالة وجود فتح أو قصر في الدائرة.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2-3	لوحة إنذار الحريق:
‌أ.	لوحة إنذار حريق من النوع المعنون مصنعة على أحدث التقنيات مزودة بتكنولوجيا الرقائق الإلكترونية Microprocessors وتحتوي على المزايا الآتية:
(1)	متعددة المهام والتحكم فيها عالي السرعة.
(2)	مستقلة بذاتها تركب حائطية أو أرضية.
(3)	مزودة بمفتاح يبين وصول القوى وشاحن البطاريات
(4)	بطاريات تغذية 24 ساعة
(5)	طابعة ولوحة مفاتيح كاملة
(6)	دائرة إنذار أساسية 24 فولت مزدوجة
(7)	سهولة التعامل عليها
(8)	وحدة متممات مساعدة مزدوجة لحالات الحريق، الأعطال، إنذار التشغيل.
(9)	كمبيوتر RS 232 / RS 486
‌ب.	لوحة البيانات
(1)	لوحة كريستال سائل (4 خطوط كل خط 40 حرف).
(2)	إضاءة خلفية
(3)	وحدات ضوئية (أحمر – حريق، أخضر – وجود قوى، أصفر - تحذير وعطل).
(4)	نوعين من الطنين واحد في حالة الحريق والآخر في حالة العطل.
(5)	صوت خاص بلوحة المفاتيح.
‌ج.	استعمال لوحة التحكم
(1)	كل أجهزة التحكم تكون خلف غطاء قابل للغلق
(2)	التحكم الضروري في حالة الحريق والإخلاء وتشغيل الأجراس، الرجوع إلى الوضع الطبيعي.
(3)	إسكات وحدة الطنين.
(4)	إظهار الوقت والتاريخ.
(5)	إسكات تشغيل نظام الإنذار.
(6)	إنذار قطاع / الإخلاء / إيقاف التحكم.
(7)	اختبار شاشة البيانات، الإضاءة الخلفية لها ووحدات الطنين في حالة الإنذار.
(8)	بيان حالة الطابعة
(9)	إعاقة الوظائف للمنطقة، قطاع، المتممات المساعدة، الإنذار الرئيسي
‌د.	ترتيب اللوحة
(1)	عدد الحلقات حسب الموضح على المخططات
(2)	طول الحلقة لا يزيد عن 1كم
(3)	الكواشف، المحطات اليدوية، الأجراس، نقاط الربط (جميعها معنون) وتوصل كلها على نفس اللوحة.
(4)	التكامل الآلي بين جميع العناصر المعنونة سوف يتم من اللوحة فلا داعي لوجود مفتاح على كل عنصر.
(5)	سيزود كل عنصر من عناصر النظام بمفتاح فصل في حالة وجود قصر. ولن يعوق وجود فتح في الدائرة أو قصر أي عنصر من أداء وظيفته.
‌ه.	تعريف العناصر
تزود كل عناصر النظام بمبينات تعريف للعناصر حسب تعليمات الصانع.
‌و.	مراقبة النظام:
(1)	مراقبة الحلقات والأعطال
(2)	مراقبة توصيلات الحلقات في حالة القصر وألا يزيد وقت الاستجابة عن 0.5 ثانية.
(3)	مراقبة الحلقات في حالة فتح الدائرة في خلال (10) ثانية أو أقل.
(4)	تغذية الحلقات بالكهرباء تراقب كاملة
(5)	يجب مراقبة الاتصالات المحلية، وظائف الكروت والوصلات الإلكترونية خلال اللوحة.
(6)	الاتصال الأرضي. يجب مراقبة لوحة المفاتيح والطابعة.
‌ز.	التقنية الهندسية:
في حالة وجود عنصر داخل لوحة التحكم قد يسبب حريق أو عطل يجب على اللوحة في الحال عمل فحص سريع وتحديد مكان العنصر المسبب للمشكلة ومتى تم تركيبه وأخذ البيانات عنه وضمها لتحليل ما حدث. البيانات الأساسية لكل قناة حللت ولكل عنصر وعمل جدول لمتوسط الوقت. بطئ اندفاع قراءات القنوات (Analogue) من الحساسات المحتاجة لصيانة سوف ينعكس بتغيير القيمة المتوسطة للوقت. تسمح لقيمة مستوى الإنذار أن تبين حالة التحاليل، المحافظة على حساسية الكاشف والسماح بالكشف المبكر للحرائق ذات الانتشار البطيء. وقت الاستجابة من وقت إحساس الكاشف وأخذ الإجراءات بواسطة لوحة الإنذار يجب ألا يتعدى (1) ثانية. بغض النظر عن حجم النظام. وفي حالة ما إذا كان الإجراء يتم عن طريق محطة يدوية يقل هذا الوقت ليصل إلى 0.5 ثانية.
‌ح.	المزايا الأخرى:
(1)	وسيلة استدعاء المعلومات لمعرفة حالة النظام
(2)	ترتيب الذاكرة والبنية الهندسية
(3)	سهولة الكشف عن الأعطال
(4)	دخول النظام عن طريق كلمة سر.
‌ط.	وحدة الإمداد بالقوى
سوف تكون وحدة الإمداد بالقوى مشمولة ضمن لوحة الإنذار بالحريق وذلك لإمداد كل الأجهزة الإلكترونية بالقوى اللازمة وكذلك كل الحلقات الواصلة إلى اللوحة.
وسوف توصل هذه الوحدة بمصدر 220 فولت، 60 ذبذبة ويحميه من خلال مصهر (5) أمبير. وفي حالة قطع الكهرباء سوف يتم إمداد اللوحة بالقوى عن طريق وحدة بطاريات سوف تؤمن الإمداد بالقوى لمدة 24 ساعة.
الطريقة المستعملة لتحويل القوى سوف تستخدم طريقة تحويل عناصر القوى عند السرعة العالية لتقطيع الجهد المستمر الغير منتظم إلى نبضات عند معدل يحدد حسب متطلبات الحمل.
وحدة تخزين طاقة ملائمة سوف تعدل النبضات إلى جهد مستمر منتظم، والتي سوف يعاد تقطيعها ثانية لخلق عدد من الإجهادات المستمرة لاستعمالها بواسطة لوحة التحكم سوف يكون هناك دائرتان لشحن البطاريات مدمجة مع دائرة القوى. وستكون حماية الشاحن من خلال 
مصهر (5) أمبير. كل شاحن سوف يزود بمعوض للحرارة السالبة يعطي نقص في جهد الشحن وزيادة في درجة الحرارة مقداره 48 مللي فولت / درجة مئوية.
العناصر الأخرى سوف تركب داخل وحدة الإمداد بالقوى الخاصة بالنظام ولوحة التحكم. وهذه سوف تشتمل على اثنين من المتممات المساعدة، دائرتي إنذار أساسيتين مقننين عند (24) فولت، (1) أمبير. واثنين وحدة طنين للأعطال. مبين أعطال شامل سوف يركب داخل الوحدة لحماية المغذي الرئيسي، جهد الحلقة، مراقبة التسرب الأرضي ومراقبة الجهد المستمر.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

2-4	كاشفات الحريق الآلية المعنونة (عام).
‌أ.	يجب أن يكون لدى الصانع الأنواع الآتية من الكواشف الآلية، المحطات اليدوية مزودة بفاصل في حالة قصر الدائرة للتوصيل المباشر إلى حلقة النظام المعنون.
(1)	كواشف دخان متأينة معنونة.
(2)	كواشف دخان بصرية معنونة.
(3)	كواشف حرارة معنونة.
(4)	محطة يدوية معنونة.
(5)	أجراس معنونة (سراين).
(6)	وحدة تداخل معنونة.
‌ب.	سوف تكون كاشفات الحريق الآلية من النوع الذي يثبت بالقاعدة بالضغط سواء كانت القاعدة اتجاهين أو ثلاث اتجاهات، قاعدة مزودة بـ LED، يجب أن تزود القاعدة بمتممات مساعدة. ويجب أن تحتوي على الأسلاك اللازمة للاتصال، فاصل في حالة القصر وأن تكون كل العناصر الموصلة في الحلقة معنونة بواسطة لوحة إنذار الحريق.
جميع المعدات الموصلة إلى حلقة النظام المعنون سواء كانت مباشرة أو عن طريق مداخلات سوف تكون ضد التشويش الكهربائي، نبضات الترددات العالية والمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية الصادرة من المعدات الأخرى.
(1)	تحتوي الكواشف الأيونية المعنونة على (LED) بشير إلى حالة التشغيل والأشعة تحت الحمراء لتوصيل معلومات الحالة إلى الوحدة اليدوية.
سوف يتم توصيل جميع المكونات إلى ومن العناصر المعنونة عن طريق الحلقة ذات السلكتين من لوحة التحكم المركزية وتعمل بالتوصيل مع الدائرة / ترتيب التشغيل.
تجويف الدخان سوف يستخدم طاقة قليلة من نوع ألفا الباعثة للإشعاع الأيوني. ملامسات التأين سوف تكون من النوع الثنائي الفراغ.
(2)	كاشف دخان بصري معنون.
كشف الدخان سوف يكون بنبضات الأشعة تحت الحمراء المرسلة خلال فراغ مظلم حساس عن طريق (LED) مستقبل صمام التصوير بطابق الزاوية مع شعاع (IR) والذي سوف يحس ببعض الأضواء المبعثرة. عندما يدخل الدخان إلى الفراغ من خلال الفراغات 

حول رأس الحساس يسبب ضوء إضافي سوف يتفرق ناحية مستقبل صمام التصوير وبالتالي يتمكن الميكروبروسيسور ودوائر القياس على (PCB) من الإحساس ببداية الحريق.
الإنجاز:
يجب أن يشتمل الكاشف على الآتي على الأقل:
جهد التشغيل	24 فولت مستمر
تيار الإنذار	لا يزيد عن 0.5 مللي أمبير
التيار الساكن	لا يزيد عن 0.2 مللي أمبير
الحرارة المحيطة	50oم
الرطوبة النسبية	10 – 90%
درجة الحماية	IP-43
حالة الدخان الداخل	360oم من جميع الاتجاهات
(3)	كاشف حرارة معنون
كشف الحرارة سوف يكون من خلال ترمستور وأوعية لتجميع الحرارة. الميكروبروسيسور الموجود على (PCB) يقوم بمراقبة الترمستور من خلال التحويل من النظام القياسي إلى النظام الرقمي واستخدام القياسات ليتمكن حساس الحرارة من العمل وسيكون إما ثابت أو متغير الحرارة.
الإنجاز
يجب أن يشمل الكاشف على الآتي على الأقل:
جهد التشغيل	24 فولت مستمر
تيار الإنذار	لا يزيد عن 0.9 مللي أمبير
التيار الساكن	لا يزيد عن 0.2 مللي أمبير
الحرارة المحيطة	70oم
الرطوبة النسبية	10 – 90%
درجة الحماية	IP-54
(4)	المحطات اليدوية:
سوف تكون المحطات اليدوية من النوع المعنون.
أساسها ميكروبروسيسور وسوف تراقب وترسل إلى لوحة الإنذار حالة المفتاح الذي يعمل من خلال كسر الزجاج.
سوف تكون محطة كسر الزجاج المعنون من النوع القادر على العمل عن طريق الضغط بالإصبع ولا تحتاج لمطرقة.
سوف تكون محطة كسر الزجاج المعنون المحتوي على ميكانيزم المحطات اليدوية من النوع المعنون حتى تتمكن من أن إما إعطاء إنذار أو استجابة للإخلاء من خلال لوحة إنذار الحريق.
سوف تكون محطة كسر الزجاج المعنون من النوع الذي يمكن اختباره عن طريق مفتاح دون الحاجة إلى كسر الزجاج. وسوف تكون مكتوبة باللغة العربية والإنجليزية.
(5)	الأجراس المعنونة (السراين)
سوف تكون إلكترونية معنونة
سوف تكون قادرة على التوصيل على نفس الحلقة مع الكاشفات المعنونة ومحطات كسر الزجاج.
يجب أن يكون النطاق معروفاً مع إمكانية تعديله وبرمجته تبعاً لذلك باستعمال لوحة المفاتيح.
(6)	وحدة التداخل المعنون:
جميع وحدات التداخل يجب أن تكون من النوع المعنون وتحتوي على الميكروبروسيسور الهامة، العناصر الإلكترونية المطلوبة من وإلى العناصر المعنونة المطلوب توصيلها إلى الحلقة ذات السلكتين وتعمل من خلال النظام.
متممات الملفات سوف يتم التحكم فيها عن طريق لوحة التحكم ومن خلال الحلقة ذات السلكتين والدوائر والعناصر الإلكترونية.
التلامس عادة يستعمل للتحكم في فتح أبواب الحريق الآلي وتحويل نظام التهوية إلى حالة الحريق.
وسوف تكون وحدات التداخل محتوية على وحدة الإمداد بالقوى. والبطاريات والشاحن والجميع داخل لوحة معدنية ظاهرة.
(7)	وحدة المحاكاة:
سوف تركب وحدة المحاكاة حسب الموضح على المخططات والمعتمد من المالك وسوف تكون من النوع المعنون وتحتوي وحدات الميكروبروسيسور والمكونات الإلكترونية والدوائر وتوصل إلى الدوائر الحلقية ذات السلكتين وتعمل مع النظام.
وسوف تظهر مرة ثانية عند اكتشاف حريق بواسطة لوحة الحريق الرئيسية وذلك بإضاءة لمبات خلف منطقة شفافة في الحيز المراد حمايته. وستكون اللمبات على غشاء (2/1) بوصة وتحتوي على مبينات وإنذار (LED'S) حمراء.
ستكون الخريطة بين شريحتين من مادة البيربلكس الشفافة ومثبتة تجاه (1500) لمبة عالية التوهج. وسوف تشمل أيضاً
طنين ضعيف في حالة الحريق.
طنين عالي في حالة العطب المحلي.
مصدر قوى وشاحن
بطاريات لمدة 24 ساعة


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3)	التنفيذ:
3-1	تشغيل النظام
‌أ.	تركيب جميع الأسلاك داخل مواسير.
‌ب.	تركيب جميع المكونات حسب الموضح وتبعاً لمخططات وتوجيهات الصانع.
‌ج.	يتم تركيب الأسلاك حسب متطلبات الأنظمة المحلية والعالمية وحسب متطلبات bs5839 أو ما يعادله.
‌د.	تكون جميع الأسلاك متصلة من طرف إلى طرف أو من طرف إلى معدة.
(1)	غير مسموح بعمل وصلات للأسلاك
(2)	وصلات الأسلاك تكون فقط داخل المعدة ومن خلال أطراف توصيل معزولة.
‌ه.	يتم التنسيق مع المالك في اختبار ألوان الأسلاك.
‌و.	فيما يخص أعمال التركيبات الخاصة بالأعمال الأخرى يجب أن ينسق بخصوصها مع مقاولي الباطن.
‌ز.	يجب تغطية جميع الكواشف بالبلاستيك بمجرد الانتهاء من تركيبها وذلك للحفاظ عليها نظيفة.
3-2	التركيب:
‌أ.	لا يقل قطر الماسورة عن 20مم.
‌ب.	الموصلات
(1)	220 فولت، 2.5 مم2
(2)	دوائر الإنذار بالإخلاء 1.5 مم2
(3)	دوائر الإنذار العام 2.5 مم2
(4)	دوائر الإشارة 1.5 مم2
(5)	يمكن استعمال أسلاك بمساحة مقطع أكبر إذا طلب الصانع ذلك.
‌ج.	يؤخذ في الاعتبار عند تركيب المواسير أي توسعة في المستقبل.
3-3	الاختبار:
‌أ.	يجب تواجد ممثل معتمد عن الصانع أثناء التركيب للإشراف على الأعمال والتركيبات النهائية للمعدات وعمل الاختبارات للتأكد من مطابقة النظام لجميع المتطلبات والأنظمة.
‌ب.	كل النظام يجب أن يختبر بمعزل عن الفصل، الأرضي، قصر الدائرة.
‌ج.	يجب أن يحوز اختبار النظام إرضاء المالك وهيئة الإطفاء.
‌د.	على الصانع توفير ممثل عنه لتدريب الشخص الذي سيتولى تشغيل النظام.


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مصطفى سعيد زيدان (9 مارس 2010)

_الموضوع معالج بشكل مبسط وجميل , شكرا", جزاك الله خيرا"_


----------



## architect one (10 مارس 2010)

الأخ محمد والأخ مصطفى بارك الله بكما وشكراً لمروركما


----------



## Amjad79 (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## architect one (10 أبريل 2010)

الأخ أمجد بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك .


----------



## xblak.wolf (18 يوليو 2010)

*مساعدة من فضلك*

اريد معرف كيف يمكن تجميع منضومة انزار حريق مبكر مع التوضيح بالرسم من فضلك


----------



## amomar (11 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن يكون pdf للتيسير ... شكرا


----------



## احمدهارون (11 أغسطس 2010)

many thanks, can u put all of them in one folder, regards


----------



## hamada.zohry (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الكريم لو سمحت اود شرح كامل لتركيب دائرة ادريسبول و توضيح كيفية عنونة النظام انا اعرف تركيب النظام الكونفنشال و اريد معلومات عن هذا النظام يعني كيفية تركيب الكواشف والاجراس عليه يعني توضيح تركيب خط منذ خروجه من اللوحة وحتي نهايته ولكم جزيل الشكر يا ريت الرسالة علي الاميل [email protected]


----------



## م/محمود سالم (7 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## م/محمود سالم (7 مارس 2011)

انا محتاج دائرة مرسومة تبين توصيل الكواشف والكاسر والسرينة مع لوحة الحريق لو سمحتم


----------



## ماجد1402 (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
ولكن عندي سوال 
هل تستطيع تفيدني في جدول الصيانة الدورية لهذة النظام يومي واسبوعي وشهري وسنوي


----------



## استاذدكتور/اسامة (8 يونيو 2011)

جهد مشكور مع امنياتنا بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالى0000


----------



## zqeel (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو تزويدي بمحططات عن كيفية الربط 

وبارك الله فيك وشكرا لك على هذا الشرح


----------



## حسام الحسني (20 مارس 2013)

لكم منا الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سما الاسلام (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## احمد محمود5050 (20 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------

